# الزهرة البيضاء؟



## باب البحر (4 يونيو 2010)

ماهي الزهرة البيضاء و مم تتكون ؟

و ما هي المركبات التي تدخل فيها ؟



سمعت عن خلطة (تعرفها المناطق الشعبية جيدا - و يسمونها جيل أو بالوظة) لتنظيف الملابس البيضاء .. تتكون من هذه الزهرة البيضاء و كلور مركز و سليكات و ... 

فهل لدى أحد من الأخوة علم بهذه الخلطة و مم تتركب بالتحديد و نسب المواد الداخلة في تركيبها ؟


و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العجمىى (4 يونيو 2010)

اخى مش عارف قاصد ايه بس حقولك الاانا اعرفه وانشاء الله تكون هى عبارة عن صابون متعادل سلفونيك وصودا20 كيلو وبعدين ربع كيلو كلور خام وهذا ليعطيها اللون الابيض وبعدين سليكات كيلو ونصف وبعدين بتضع ماده اسمه اسبند وهى خطر جداااااااااا بتكون لونهااسود وبتفور مثل مية الناروهى بتعادل مثل السلفونيك ولكن متخفش انت بتضع منها القليل مثلا بتجيب كوز نصف لتر الصغير وبتضع نقطه نقطة مع اتقليب الجيد والمستمر مهم جدااااااااااا حتى تلاحظ ان التركيبة جامدة ا وى اول متلاحظ هذا اترك العصاية عالطول وهى عايزه قوة ملحظة وتسمى عندى فى الاسكندرية بعجينة الغسيل وهى ممتاذه فى التنظيف وارجوا استخدام كمامة ضرورى جدااااااااااااااااااااااا لانها بطلع غاز متعب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا وياريت لو انت بتعمله فى مكان يوجد التهوية الازمة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بظن انك بتقصد الصودا اش بالزهرة البيضة والله اعلم


----------



## باب البحر (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي عبد العزيز .. لكن اسمها الزهرة البيضاء فعلا .. زي الزهرة الزرقاء (بتاعت الغسيل)



أخي العجمي . جزاك الله خيرا


هيا تقريبا فعلا زي ما حضرتك ذكرت .. بس ايه الاسبند ده ؟ هل هو ضروري و لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه ؟

و هل موجود في شارع الجيش برضه؟ و هل اسال عنه بنفس الاسم ده؟


----------



## العجمىى (6 يونيو 2010)

باب البحر قال:


> شكرا أخي عبد العزيز .. لكن اسمها الزهرة البيضاء فعلا .. زي الزهرة الزرقاء (بتاعت الغسيل)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 الاسبند يعطى التماسك السريع للعجينة واذا استغنت عنه فبديله السلفونيك بس فى الحالة ده سوف تستخدم كثير حتى تعادل السليكات الا انت وضعته ولكن الاسبند بيجنبك كل ده وهو معروف بهذا الاسم وان شاء الله حتلقيه وربنا يوفقك


----------



## باب البحر (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العجمي ، كنت نعم العون


شكرا لك


----------



## agf_13 (6 يونيو 2010)

أخى العجمى بدايه احب اشكرك على مواضيعك الجميلة 
انا بعمل عجينة الغسيل بالسلفونيك و السليكات و نصف كيلو كلور و لون ابيض علشان تكون بيضة بس هى بالفعل بتاخد سلفونيك كتير يعنى مثلا لو بتعمل 60 كيلو عجينة بتاخد 4.5 سلفونيك و 4 سليكات و 1/2 كيلو كلور و لون ابيض 
فهل هناك فرق وايهما افضل


----------



## باب البحر (7 يونيو 2010)

أخي !!

أين الزهرة البيضاء في هذه العجينة ؟


أذكر جيدا أن الزهرة البيضاء من مكوناتها !


----------



## العجمىى (7 يونيو 2010)

agf_13 قال:


> أخى العجمى بدايه احب اشكرك على مواضيعك الجميلة
> انا بعمل عجينة الغسيل بالسلفونيك و السليكات و نصف كيلو كلور و لون ابيض علشان تكون بيضة بس هى بالفعل بتاخد سلفونيك كتير يعنى مثلا لو بتعمل 60 كيلو عجينة بتاخد 4.5 سلفونيك و 4 سليكات و 1/2 كيلو كلور و لون ابيض
> فهل هناك فرق وايهما افضل


 طريقة جيده ولكن اذاكنت متمكن فى معادلتها لانها بتحتاج الى سرعة حتى تتعادل ومتتفكش منك واذا انت ليس بالمهارة فممكن استخدام الاسبند لانها حيقلل لك السلفونيك لانه بيعادل بالقليل منه وطريقتك افضل من بتاعتى لان الاسبند ماده من المواد الخطيرة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## العجمىى (7 يونيو 2010)

باب البحر قال:


> أخي !!
> 
> أين الزهرة البيضاء في هذه العجينة ؟
> 
> ...


اخى عندى فى الاسكندرية لا نضع الزهرة البيضاء ولكن من المسمى بتاعك فاكيد بيضعوا الزهرة البيضاء وهى فعلا اذا وضعنها سوف تجنبنا مشكلة احيانا متقابلنا فى التصنيع لما بنترك الخليط الى اليوم الثانى بنلاحظ وجود ماء على وش البرميل فاذا وضعنا الزهرة البيضاء ان شاء الله تختفى هذة المشكلة ومن خبرتى ممكن نضعه فى الاول خالص او قبل المعادلة نهائية وجزكم الله خير


----------



## agf_13 (7 يونيو 2010)

اخى العجمى الف شكر على الرد بس فيه حاجة ، هل الاسبند دة فية خطورة على المستهلك ولا لأ
سؤال اخر: هل الاسبند متوافر عند محلات المواد الكيماوية
الف الف شكر وهذا ليس بغريب على انسان مثلك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باب البحر (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي .. و بارك الله فيك


----------



## العجمىى (8 يونيو 2010)

agf_13 قال:


> اخى العجمى الف شكر على الرد بس فيه حاجة ، هل الاسبند دة فية خطورة على المستهلك ولا لأ
> سؤال اخر: هل الاسبند متوافر عند محلات المواد الكيماوية
> الف الف شكر وهذا ليس بغريب على انسان مثلك وجزاك الله خيرا


 العجينة بياخذه المستهلك بيضعه فى الماء عالطول ان شاء الله مفهاش ضرر اخى بجيبوا من عندى فى الاسكندرية من بتوع الكيماويات فاكيد حتلقيه عندكم


----------



## شنكو للكيماويات (8 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل 
اولا الاسبند هو مادة ناتجة ثانوية من تفاعل انتاج السلفونيك وهو عبارة عن حمض كبريتيك بتركيز 70-80% وفعلا هو خطير جدا لانه خمض قوى(ماء نار) .
اذا تم اضافتة للمركب المقصود سوف يزيد حمضية المركب والحمضية غير فعالة فى مساحيق التنظيف نهائيا.
الزهرة البيضاء المقصودة هى كربونات الصوديوم(صودا اش) وهى تجعل المركب على شكل عجينة ولكن عند اضافتها بحدث فوران للمركب صعب التحكم به .
وعلى فكرة المركب هو عبارة عن مسحوق غسيل ولكن فى صورة عجينة لان فى حالة وضع وضع هذا المركب فى ابراج تجفيف وتذرية ذات سرعة عالية يتم تحله الى مسحوق.
اضافة الكلور خطر فى حالة استخدام العجينة للملابس الملونة.
الاقضل الاتى سلفونيك يتم تعادله مع صودا مع مراعاة نسبة السليكات المضافة يتم اضافة بربورات الصوديوم وتراى صوديوم فوسفات وكبريتات الصوديوم(ملح جلوبر)


----------



## العجمىى (8 يونيو 2010)

شنكو للكيماويات قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل
> اولا الاسبند هو مادة ناتجة ثانوية من تفاعل انتاج السلفونيك وهو عبارة عن حمض كبريتيك بتركيز 70-80% وفعلا هو خطير جدا لانه خمض قوى(ماء نار) .
> اذا تم اضافتة للمركب المقصود سوف يزيد حمضية المركب والحمضية غير فعالة فى مساحيق التنظيف نهائيا.
> الزهرة البيضاء المقصودة هى كربونات الصوديوم(صودا اش) وهى تجعل المركب على شكل عجينة ولكن عند اضافتها بحدث فوران للمركب صعب التحكم به .
> ...


 جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وربنا يحفظ علمك


----------



## باب البحر (9 يونيو 2010)

شنكو للكيماويات قال:


> الزهرة البيضاء المقصودة هى كربونات الصوديوم(صودا اش) وهى تجعل المركب على شكل عجينة ولكن عند اضافتها بحدث فوران للمركب صعب التحكم به .
> وعلى فكرة المركب هو عبارة عن مسحوق غسيل ولكن فى صورة عجينة لان فى حالة وضع وضع هذا المركب فى ابراج تجفيف وتذرية ذات سرعة عالية يتم تحله الى مسحوق.
> اضافة الكلور خطر فى حالة استخدام العجينة للملابس الملونة.
> الاقضل الاتى سلفونيك يتم تعادله مع صودا مع مراعاة نسبة السليكات المضافة يتم اضافة بربورات الصوديوم وتراى صوديوم فوسفات وكبريتات الصوديوم(ملح جلوبر)


 

* أذكر فعلا أني عندما طلبتها من البائع قال: هات نص كيلو اش
* العجينة فعلا تستخدم للملابس البيضاء فقط


شكرا للاضافات المفيدة أخ شينكو


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (9 يونيو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## shrifesa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## عاطف درغام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز الزهرة البيضاء هي الصودا الأش ، وهي مثل الزهرة ولكن لونها أبيض وتنظف الملابس البيضاء والألوان وموجودة بالمساحيق مثل الإريال والبرسيل
والله الموفق ،،،


----------



## dream_horse (29 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لكم وزاد الله من علمكم


----------



## اسلام وبس (4 أغسطس 2011)

الاسبند هو الفاصل


----------



## اسلام وبس (4 أغسطس 2011)

وهو مثل ماء النار


----------



## علاء يوسف (4 أغسطس 2011)

كله واحد


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة اول مرة بسمع بهالشي يمكن هي مصطلح خاص عندكنسأل بسوريا عندنا وما حدا عرفها وقالوليلي يمكن مركب خاص وصار الو اسم عام معترف عليه بمنطقة معينةبس هو شو استخدامو بالتحديد


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلومات*

معلومات قيمة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الله المستعان


----------



## mena edwer (24 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحتوا يا جماعة اية كيفية معادلة السلفونيك بالسليكات


----------



## abdo_vb (20 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم معلومات رائع الله يبارك فيكم يا شباب 
بس ممكن سوال هى الصودا اش ليها فايده تانى غير كدا او هى ممكن تخش فى صناعة السلفونك او السليكات


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

الصودا أش تستخدم في صناعة الزجاج و سليكات الصوديوم كما تستخدم في صناعة معظم مساحيق الغسيل


----------



## جابي9 (4 ديسمبر 2013)

ماهو الاسبند باظبط لاني اول مره اسمع عنه وسؤال ثاني هل المعجون ده للابيض ولاينفع الالوان ايضا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سلامة فتحي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

باختصار وبدون تكلفة عالية وبدون ضرر ان شاء الله نحن نسمي هذه التركيبة في القاهرة بال عجينة او الخلطة وانا اصنعها وابيعها وهي كالتالي البرميل ال 120 ضع من 3 او 4 او 5 كيلو سلفونيك حسب ما تريد من قوة التنظيف علي 100 لتر ماء دوب السلفونيك جيدا ثم اضف2 كيلو صودا سائلة ثم قلب ثم اضف 13 كيلو سليكات صوديوم ثم قلب ثم ضع الفاصل وهو الهالك من عملية صناعة السلفونيك وهو رخيص الجمدانة ب30 او 40 جنية وبتكون 104 كيلو فاصل سمية انت الاسبند مش مشكلة هو لونه اسود - نسبة الفاصل كام مفيش نسبة معينة انت بتضع الفاصل حبة حبة وتضبط ال بي اتش لما يضبط ال بي اتش تماما تجد البرميل تحول الي عجينة لو وجدتها محجره شوية ممكن تضع قليل من الماء هي تباع لغسيل الملابس كده التركيبة انتهت .الباقي من نافلة القول . مش لازم تضع زهرة بيضاء لانها بتفور عند وضعها ولا تستطيع السيطرة عليها الا بطريقة واحدة عن تجربة انك لا تضع الزهرة البيضاء الا قرب عملية التعادل وانت بتضبط ال بي اتش يعني خلاص البرميل سوف يتعادل ممكن تضع الزهرة البيضاء وهي الصودا اش وهي مش مثل الزهرة الزرقاء لا هي مادة منظفة معلومة اخري لا تضع كلور في التركيبة لانه بيتفاعل مع الفاصل وبيعمل ابخرة تتعب حضرتك وهذ في الاخر حاجة شعبية عايز تزود سلفونيك تقلل السلفونيك مفيش مشاكل ولو انت قللت السلفونيك عوض نقص السلفونيك تزود نسبة الصودا السائلة ممكن تترك البرميل بدون لون هو بيكون ابيض ممكن تضيف لها لون ازرق خفيف يعني يكون لون الداوني


----------



## سلامة فتحي (10 أكتوبر 2014)

اهم حاجة تضبط ال بي اتش حتي يحصل علي منتج متماسك


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

العجمىى قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وربنا يحفظ علمك



جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------

